# Is it a girl or boy?



## Nina (Oct 9, 2007)

I've recently adopted an 8 week old Yorshire Terrier and the breeder assured me that its a little girl. Her name is Rosie.

But having a look 'down there' i'm not sure if she is a she at all. It kind of looks like she has a you know what. I can't find any pictures anywhere on the internet so I see the difference between boys and girls.

I know this sounds really silly. My partner says the breeder would have known and its just her wee hole, but it is not at the back under her tail, there is a gap between her bottom and then what looks like a raised hole, like it might be a 'boy's part'!

Anyone know of any websites that would help me? Surely if her bits are that obvious then it must be a boy, but why did she let me go home with a boy when we wanted a girl


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Go to a vet. You will have to go there anyway for your dogs shots and vaccinations.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I second going to the vet, a good check up will be needed either way. 

This website shows pictures...

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1651&articleid=924


----------



## Nina (Oct 9, 2007)

Thankyou for your help, we have an appointment with the vet in 2 days time for her fist vaccinations and we'll ask about it then! I just felt bad calling her Rosie if she is a boy, i'd have to change her name and maybe it would confuse her.

I've had a look at the picture, she definately doesn't look like the male puppy in the picture. I'm just confused as it still looks like a willy, just not as far up on the tummy as the male puppy. I thought her lady bits were supposed to be directly under her bottom, but I just see her bottom, then a gap of smooth skin and then what looks like a boy part! I didn't realise it would be so hard to tell the difference. Is her 'wee hole' supposed to be quite so obvious then? Sorry if I sound completely stupid. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

It wouldnt confuse a dog to change the name. Star's name has been changed 20 times by differnt owners and I adopted him by age 1 and I named him star. Lady said I couldn't he was to old to learn a new name. Guess what? He learned his new name.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Nina said:


> I've had a look at the picture, she definately doesn't look like the male puppy in the picture. I'm just confused as it still looks like a willy, just not as far up on the tummy as the male puppy. I thought her lady bits were supposed to be directly under her bottom, but I just see her bottom, then a gap of smooth skin and then what looks like a boy part! I didn't realise it would be so hard to tell the difference. Is her 'wee hole' supposed to be quite so obvious then? Sorry if I sound completely stupid. Thanks again for your help.


Sounds pretty normal to me, although I'm not a vet and can't really see what your seeing even if I was. It may just may be abnormal. Chewy has more folds in her skin there than normal. It has a tendancy to trap urine, and cause skin irritation if not cleaned regularly. Definately get it checked, but don't be too concerned. If it were a male, shouldn't the boys have arrived by now also?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

The testicles may or may not have dropped by now. But the sac would be there either way. 

Sounds like a female, but cant be for sure without seeing her.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like a girl, and sounds normal to me. I just got my first girl dog a couple of months ago, and her parts are larger than I expected also, but on a male dog the penis is obvious and closer to the middle of the stomach.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It could also be a hernia of some sort that you are seeing.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My 5 year old constantly exclaims that "Ella has a penis!!" I try calmly to explain to her that it isn't a penis but I think I know what you are looking at. You would know if it was a boy. I had a male dog before....trust me, you would know.


----------



## madkad (Sep 13, 2007)

it sounds like a she to me  there bit does stick out a little and you would defo no if its a male, as for there testicles they can take up to 18 weeks to drop.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ummm...boy and girl dogs are pretty obvious...

The female's genitalia are all under her tail; the male has his family jewels between his legs, and his scrotum is further forward on his tummy...


----------



## Nina (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there, thanks for all of your replies. There are definately no testicles, but as it looks kind of like a willy to me I thought maybe as she's only 8 weeks old they hadn't dropped yet. 

I used to have a friend who had a Lhasa Apso and I don't remember ever seeing his testicles, although I didn't really pay any attention to that area! He would lie on his tummy to be tickled. He was neutered at some point anyway.

The only difference I can see with Rosie is that the area is not as far up on the tummy, it is much lower towards her tail, but not directly under her bottom which is where I thought it should be and it just sticks out like a willy! I know the difference between males and females should be utterly obvious, and this is making me look rediculous, but as it looks like a willy just not quite in the same place as a boy it made me think. 

Anyway I will let you know. My partner is sure she is a girl. She is healthly and very cheeky and nothing looks abnormal at all, definately not a growth or hernia down there. The litter was checked by the vet before they went to new homes, but the new owners arrange the vaccinations if you adopt a puppy at 8 weeks in the UK. If you take them home at 12 weeks the vaccinations are usually done by then. So i'll ask the vet then when we see them.

She doesn't look like a boy down there, but I thought if it looks like a willy it must be a willy and perhaps the testicles hadn't dropped yet. I've just never seen a female puppy before. Sorry if my post is a little rude, I couldn't think of any other words to use! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Female dogs tend to have a bump down there that can be mistaken for a penis, very different from humans. But that's how all female dogs look. If it's close towards the back and not near the middle of the tummy, I'm pretty sure it's a female. There's supposed to be a space betwene the anus and the bump, it's just not a giant space like a male since on a male the penis is in the middle of the tummy


----------



## Nina (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nargle, from your discription she definately seems like a girl. I thought the space in between might have been where testicles would suddenly appear. Her 'bump' isn't on the middle of the tummy, more between the legs but it just kind of sticks out like a willy. It has a load of fluff round it took which makes it look more obvious! Even if it turns out that she is a boy it wouldn't matter as we love her for who she is, i'd just rather not be lied to about her gender by the breeder after spending a lot of money. The money doesn't matter now, but if I am handing it over for a girl of course i'd like to go home with a girl!

Thanks for all your help, i'm pretty sure Rosie is a she then!


----------

